# FreeCAD 0.17 - graphics corruption



## tingo (Feb 3, 2019)

Is anyone using FreeCAD 0.17 under FreeBSD? I'm using FreeBSD 11.2-stable

```
tingo@kg-core1$ uname -a
FreeBSD kg-core1.kg4.no 11.2-STABLE FreeBSD 11.2-STABLE #0 r342545: Thu Dec 27 00:29:46 CET 2018
     root@kg-core1.kg4.no:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
and installed FreeCAD from ports

```
root@kg-core1# pv FreeCAD                                                                                            
[Reading data from pkg(8) ... - 930 packages found - done]
FreeCAD-0.17.13541_3        =  up-to-date with port
```
but there is graphics corruption all over the window, see attached screenshot.

This makes it hard to use.


----------

